

PSA: Please visit the /newest page - zackbloom

Right now so few people visit the newest page that it is somewhat random what content will actually make it to the front page.  I personally have had the same content submitted at different times be ignored once, then live on the front page for eighteen hours after being posted again.  Also, it takes so few votes to make it to the front page (2-6), that it is easy for people to game by having a handful of friends upvote their post.<p>When you&#x27;re browsing please take a minute or two to visit the new page, click through a few links, and upvote what seems relevant and interesting to you.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;newest
======
ScottWhigham
I quit going to /newest once I lost my flagging privileges [0]. I found value
in flagging spam, but once I could no longer do that, my contribution to the
community was solely voting on stories that had already hit the front page.

[0] You lose flagging privileges permanently if you flag often in a short
period of time. There was some major story in which there were 20+ dupes of
every story (maybe Snowden's first day or two IIRC). I lost my flagging
privileges after flagging too many duplicates.

So be careful about flagging in /newest

~~~
OafTobark
Does the flag option just gray out or what happens

~~~
ScottWhigham
It's just not there anymore.

------
jasonkester
I also stopped going to /newest after I lost flagging privileges (on that day
where 25 NSA stories were on the front page at once, as well as filling every
slot on the /newest page).

Shame, since I used to enjoy the occasional spam flagging / new story upvoting
session. Now that I can't actually offer any help there, it's not really worth
going back.

~~~
ScottWhigham
How unexpected - I just noticed today that my flagging privileges have been
unceremoniously returned. I'm assuming that it's because of this thread but
that may not be true. Did you get yours back perchance?

------
ScottWhigham
Funny - I thought the "new" link up in the top menu took you to /new/ and that
you were telling us about an even newer page. Where's my coffee...

------
6thSigma
The HN voting ring detector is so strict, I doubt people successfully game the
system consistently.

~~~
ig1
It happens all the time, I'd go far as hazarding a guess that the majority of
the non-generic articles that get to the front page are gamed.

------
pallandt
Hey, you're not alone :)

------
geuis
The irony is that almost no one will read this.

